# macos9



## shay (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous
SOS j ai un mac os 9 et impossible de connecter a internet via divers operateurs, tous me disent qu il faut minimum un os 10, questio naive.....peut on faire evoluer ca, cad passer se os 9 en os 10, et comment
Merci bcp d avance


----------



## beaunois (4 Septembre 2008)

Quelle machine? combien de volume DD et de ram
En effet OS 9 date déjà d'un moment,
Cependant je pense OS X possible mais peut être pas Léopard.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Septembre 2008)

shay a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> SOS j ai un mac os 9 et impossible de connecter a internet via divers operateurs, tous me disent qu il faut minimum un os 10, questio naive.....peut on faire evoluer ca, cad passer se os 9 en os 10, et comment
> Merci bcp d avance



... j'ai un iBook palourde (préhistoire) sous 9.1 qui se connecte quotidiennement au web, par RTC quand je suis en brousse et par ADSL (modem ethernet) quand je suis en ville. Quand je rentre en France, c'est encore lui qui se connecte, des fois même grâce à sa carte Airport sur le wifi.

... Mais tu peux faire évoluer ça certainement.


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2008)

quand j'avais mon ancien imac sous système 9. je pouvais aussi me connecter.


----------



## boddy (5 Septembre 2008)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... j'ai un iBook palourde (préhistoire) sous 9.1 qui se connecte quotidiennement au web, par RTC quand je suis en brousse et par ADSL (modem ethernet) quand je suis en ville. Quand je rentre en France, c'est encore lui qui se connecte, des fois même grâce à sa carte Airport sur le wifi.
> 
> ... Mais tu peux faire évoluer ça certainement.




Bonjour GraphiqueDesign

Peux-tu me dire quel navigateur tu utilises ?
J'ai récupéré un 9.2 et j'ai beaucoup de mal a trouvé un navigateur qui tourne correctement dessus.
http://forums.macg.co/membres/graphiquedesign.html


----------



## rigolpazavexa (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Sauf erreur, ce n'est pas tant le choix du navigateur, que l'impossibilité pour les navigateurs de cette époque de comprendre les évolutions de langage depuis leur création.

Cocasse : Internet Explorer 5.2 fonctionne toujours sous 10.5 (dans les limites ci-dessus)

@+
JM



boddy a dit:


> Bonjour GraphiqueDesign
> 
> Peux-tu me dire quel navigateur tu utilises ?
> J'ai récupéré un 9.2 et j'ai beaucoup de mal a trouvé un navigateur qui tourne correctement dessus.


----------



## boddy (5 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Sauf erreur, ce n'est pas tant le choix du navigateur, que l'impossibilité pour les navigateurs de cette époque de comprendre les évolutions de langage depuis leur création.
> 
> ...




C'est bien la raison de ma demande.
Internet Explorer ne fonctionne pas mieux que les navigateurs que j'ai pu essayer après des heures de recherche pour trouver des téléchargements pour cet OS.


----------



## kisco (5 Septembre 2008)

boddy a dit:


> C'est bien la raison de ma demande.
> Internet Explorer ne fonctionne pas mieux que les navigateurs que j'ai pu essayer après des heures de recherche pour trouver des téléchargements pour cet OS.


il faut utiliser iCab (3.0.5 actuellement pour OS 9)


----------



## rigolpazavexa (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Cela a été un de mes motifs de passage à Os X (10,3) : de plus en plus de difficultés à naviguer faute d'un logiciel sous 9.2 à jour des dernières versions des langages des sites.  Ainsi que les incompatibilités avec les nouvelles versions des logiciels. Je ne pense pas qu'il existe de navigateur correct désormais pour 9.2 (j'entends valable pour tous les sites). Même avec la version de safari fourni avec 10.3 j'ai rencontré des problèmes (résolus en passant à Firefox 2)

@+
JM



boddy a dit:


> C'est bien la raison de ma demande.
> Internet Explorer ne fonctionne pas mieux que les navigateurs que j'ai pu essayer après des heures de recherche pour trouver des téléchargements pour cet OS.


----------



## daffyb (5 Septembre 2008)

se connecter à internet ne demande quasiment rien. Un machine de 20 peut le faire si elle est équipée d'une carte réseau.
Par contre, comme dit plus haut, le problème sera au niveau de la navigation. Pour ce qu'il est des mails, ZERO problème.
En 2004 j'allais encore sur internet avec MacOS 8.6


----------



## twinworld (5 Septembre 2008)

ici http://www.mozilla.org/download.html
ils disent qu'on peut soit utiliser Mozilla 1.2.1 http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/navigateur/fiches/23127.html
soit iCab. Moi, il me semble que j'utilisais Netscape http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/navigateur/fiches/16863.html


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Septembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> il faut utiliser iCab (3.0.5 actuellement pour OS 9)



... oui effectivement, mais aussi et comme proposé ci-dessous Netscape 7.0.2, iCab est également encore utilisable en version iCab_Pre2.99a_French, perso je ne navige pas tant que ça avec la palourde puisque j'ai un G5 sur mon bureau, par contre, pour tout ce qui concerne les courriels, je suis toujours sur OutLook Express sans le moindre soucis où que je sois et quel que soit le branchement au réseau.

... Là présentement, je rédige ce post sur ma palourde à l'aide d'Internet Explorer en v.5.1.6 sur MacOS 9.1, relié au réseau par un modem ADSL ethernet ... des fois IE est dans les choux, n'arrivant pas à digérer les CSS et autres subtilités, alors je passe sur Netscape qui lui est un peu plus puissant dans ce domaine.

... Je pense avoir tous ces softs archivés, si jamais ...


----------



## beaunois (6 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> quand j'avais mon ancien imac sous système 9. je pouvais aussi me connecter.



mais des évolutions sont intervenues qui requièrent sûrement un OS plus élevé.
Si il lui est dit que OSX est minimum je pense que la connection n'à rien à voir avec ce que tu dis
Moi aussi il me reste quelques bécanes qui fonctionnent encore avec 8.6 ou 9 avec des modems très différents.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Septembre 2008)

beaunois a dit:


> mais des évolutions sont intervenues qui requièrent sûrement un OS plus élevé.
> Si il lui est dit que OSX est minimum je pense que la connection n'à rien à voir avec ce que tu dis
> Moi aussi il me reste quelques bécanes qui fonctionnent encore avec 8.6 ou 9 avec des modems très différents.



... non, ce qui peut avoir évolué, c'est d'une part les programmes de réglage automatique de connexion sur CD (comme AOL à l'époque), ou encore les tutoriels sur comment paramétrer soi-même sa connexion ... là effectivement, ils ne vont aujourd'hui plus expliquer comment faire avec OS9. Mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait empêcher de se connecter en MacOS9 avec un modem ethernet !!! J'en reviens à mon iBook palourde (qui a bien 10 ans aujourd'hui), où que j'aille, je me connecte, soit en Wifi avec la carte Airport, soit en me branchant sur un modem ethernet (jamais rencontré un modèle avec lequel ça n'a pas marché), soit au pire avec le modem interne en RTC ... là où tu peux éventuellement avoir raison, c'est concernant les modems USB avec des éventuels problèmes de drivers non disponibles pour un tel OS.


----------



## twinworld (6 Septembre 2008)

beaunois a dit:


> mais des évolutions sont intervenues qui requièrent sûrement un OS plus élevé.
> Si il lui est dit que OSX est minimum je pense que la connection n'à rien à voir avec ce que tu dis
> Moi aussi il me reste quelques bécanes qui fonctionnent encore avec 8.6 ou 9 avec des modems très différents.


est-ce que vous avez lu les autres témoignages, notamment celui-ci ?



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... Là présentement, je rédige ce post sur ma palourde à l'aide d'Internet Explorer en v.5.1.6 sur MacOS 9.1, relié au réseau par un modem ADSL ethernet ... des fois IE est dans les choux, n'arrivant pas à digérer les CSS et autres subtilités, alors je passe sur Netscape qui lui est un peu plus puissant dans ce domaine.



... donc c'est possible.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Je suppose que tu possèdes ton propre routeur/modem, avec une interface de configuration compatible Os 9,

Par contre, les "box" fournies par les FAI (indispensables pour la téléphonie) ne sont pas forcément compatibles OS 9. Pour ma part, le FAI ne fournit aucun paramètre de réglage, pas même le mot de passe pour gérer l'interface (sauf si on insiste). Et pour une raison simple, valable pour la majorité des abonnés : avec le seul n° de série du modem/routeur, la mise en service et les paramétrages sont effectués à distance par le FAI. A ma grande surprise, je n'ai pas même eu besoin d'effectuer de réglage réseau (connexion éthernet).

Donc, pour répondre à *shay*, je ne vois guère comme solution que l'achat d'un modem/routeur, et à la condition de pouvoir obtenir du FAI les paramètres de connexion. Toutefois, je ne connais pas tous les FAI, et l'un d'eux, peut-être, loue une "box" compatible OS 9. Cela sera valable pour le courrier. Quant à la navigation, ce sera à l'aveugle. Bonne pour certains sites, impossibles pour d'autres.
Cordialement
JM




GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... non, ce qui peut avoir évolué, c'est d'une part les programmes de réglage automatique de connexion sur CD (comme AOL à l'époque), ou encore les tutoriels sur comment paramétrer soi-même sa connexion ... là effectivement, ils ne vont aujourd'hui plus expliquer comment faire avec OS9. Mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait empêcher de se connecter en MacOS9 avec un modem ethernet !!! J'en reviens à mon iBook palourde (qui a bien 10 ans aujourd'hui), où que j'aille, je me connecte, soit en Wifi avec la carte Airport, soit en me branchant sur un modem ethernet (jamais rencontré un modèle avec lequel ça n'a pas marché), soit au pire avec le modem interne en RTC ... là où tu peux éventuellement avoir raison, c'est concernant les modems USB avec des éventuels problèmes de drivers non disponibles pour un tel OS.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Je suppose que tu possèdes ton propre routeur/modem, avec une interface de configuration compatible Os 9,



... Bon, j'ai un simple modem SpeedTouch MultiUser Gateway relié à la palourde par ethernet, y a eu un truc de callibré dans le modem à l'aide d'une interface accessible par le navigateur à l'installation et depuis ça roule. Par contre, lors de mon dernier passage en France, j'ai été quelques jours chez un ami qui est lui, relié à Orange, donc avec le modem (pas la box) Orange. Il a suffit que je relie ma palourde à son modem (ethernet) et c'est passé tout seul, sans rien à régler d'autre.



> Par contre, les "box" fournies par les FAI (indispensables pour la téléphonie) ne sont pas forcément compatibles OS 9.



... Bon là je suis perso un peu dépassé. Ici en Afrique on a l'ADSL depuis moins d'un an, on est à 128 Kb et la box, on sait même pas ce que c'est. Ce qui est sûr et là je me mets du côté de tous ceux qui l'affirment, c'est pas avec un OS9 que tu vas bénéficier des dernières technos ... moi j'affirme que on peut se connecter au web, allez sur pas mal de sites, envoyer et recevoir des courriels ... maintenant Skype, Azureus et autres joyeusetés du genre, si tu tournes sur OS9 c'est aussi que ton CPU est un peu à la traîne ... et ces programmes ne sont plus développés pour tourner sur 9. Mais te connecter au web, oui !!!


----------



## rigolpazavexa (6 Septembre 2008)

bonjour

Je pense que nous sommes d'accord. On peut se connecter en ADsl avec le système 9, si on dispose d'un modem/routeur que l'on peut configurer soi-même en OS9 (cas des routeurs que l'on achète), ou d'un modem/routeur déjà configuré. Normal, puisque l'exigence des FAI de l'OS X, c'est pour la gestion de l'interface de *LEUR* modem/routeur. Quant à la téléphonie, la vraie, en VOip avec n° attribué, pas Skype ou autre), elle n'est possible qu'avec le modem/routeur (Box) du FAI, et s'il n'y avait pas cette impossibilité de configurer celui-ci en OS9, rien n'empêcherait d'utiliser une vielle UC (la qualité de la VOip dépend surtout de la qualité de la ligne téléphonique, et non pas du processeur)

@+
JM



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... Bon, j'ai un simple modem SpeedTouch MultiUser Gateway relié à la palourde par ethernet, y a eu un truc de callibré dans le modem à l'aide d'une interface accessible par le navigateur à l'installation et depuis ça roule. Par contre, lors de mon dernier passage en France, j'ai été quelques jours chez un ami qui est lui, relié à Orange, donc avec le modem (pas la box) Orange. Il a suffit que je relie ma palourde à son modem (ethernet) et c'est passé tout seul, sans rien à régler d'autre.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Bon là je suis perso un peu dépassé. Ici en Afrique on a l'ADSL depuis moins d'un an, on est à 128 Kb et la box, on sait même pas ce que c'est. Ce qui est sûr et là je me mets du côté de tous ceux qui l'affirment, c'est pas avec un OS9 que tu vas bénéficier des dernières technos ... moi j'affirme que on peut se connecter au web, allez sur pas mal de sites, envoyer et recevoir des courriels ... maintenant Skype, Azureus et autres joyeusetés du genre, si tu tournes sur OS9 c'est aussi que ton CPU est un peu à la traîne ... et ces programmes ne sont plus développés pour tourner sur 9. Mais te connecter au web, oui !!!


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2008)

Quand, dans le forum Mac OS X je vois un sujet Mac OS 9, je fais quoi ?
Je déplace dans Classic, bien sûr


----------



## rigolpazavexa (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Tu cherches à me faire hurler : CLASSIQUE N'EST PAS MAC OS 9 :rateau:

On boot sur Mac OS 9, qui est un OS, et on utilise un paquet de matériel obsolète sous Classique ou OS X, en particulier tout ce qui fonctionne en SCSI ou les ludothèques.

Classic n'est qu'une très mauvaise émulation de OS 9, pas un OS. Et le fil évoquait bien OS 9, pas Classique

Donc tu déplaces, si nécessaire, dans OS 9, mais pas dans Classic 



bompi a dit:


> Quand, dans le forum Mac OS X je vois un sujet Mac OS 9, je fais quoi ?
> Je déplace dans Classic, bien sûr


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Tu cherches à me faire hurler : CLASSIQUE N'EST PAS MAC OS 9 :rateau:
> 
> ...



Bon, pour ta gouverne : 

1) Classic et Mac OS 9, c'est la même chose, le même dossier système peut très bien (c'est le cas sur plusieurs Mac chez moi) si le Mac est capable de démarrer sous OS 9 "natif", servir de système de démarrage du Mac, ou de système "Classic" sous OS X. L'ajout que fait Mac OS X dans le dossier système 9 (en fait 9.1, 9.2.1 ou 9.2.2, mais pas 9.0.x) n'empêche nullement ce dernier de servir de système de démarrage.

2) Tout ce qui fonctionne (encore) en SCSI peut très bien le faire sous OS X (comme par exemple, chez moi, mon scanner Agfa StudioScan IIsi de 1995 et un lecteur Zip 100 qui me donnent toute satisfaction sous Tiger)

3) Le forum "Classic Mac a pour objet de recueillir, entre autres, les discussions concernant OS 9 et plus anciens, y compris celles concernant se système "Classic" au sens OS X du terme.

4) On ne discute pas les décisions des modos qui ont été choisis pour leur compétences techniques, entre autres, et pas seulement pour celle qu'ils ont de bannir les nioubes insolents :hein:


----------



## claude72 (7 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Normal, puisque l'exigence des FAI de l'OS X, c'est pour la gestion de l'interface de *LEUR* modem/routeur.


Pour configurer un modem/routeur, tu as besoin d'un navigateur internet... donc le système de l'ordinateur n'a pas d'importance.

(éventuellement tu peux avoir des soucis de compatibilité avec l'interface web du routeur si ton navigateur est trop ancien, et dans ce cas OS 9 pourra alors être une limitation pour trouver un navigateur plus récent compatible avec l'interface du routeur... mais à part ce problème indirect, il n'y a (à ma connaissance) pas de lien direct entre un modem-routeur et l'OS de l'ordinateur)


En revanche, les FAI demandent OS X minimum pour :

- leur modems USB... il n'y a bien-sûr plus de driver pour OS 9, si c'est le cas, pas de solution

- leurs modems Ethernet simples qui ont besoin de se connecter par PPPoE, qui existe en natif sous OS X, mais pas sous OS 9.
Si c'est le cas, il y a une solution possible : il suffit d'installer une extension qui ajoute PPPoE sous OS 9 (comme l'extension "Wanadoo PPPoE").


Mais certains FAI (c'était le cas de Orange à une époque avec les Speed Touch v5 et v6) fournissent des modems-routeurs bridgés pour supprimer la fonction routeur, les transformant ainsi en modems simples et ne décrivent que l'installation et l'utilisation par PPPoE... et donc limitent les possibilités à OS X.
Le plus simple dans ce cas est d'activer le routeur intégré dans le modem, et de l'utiliser comme un modem-routeur normal, avec le Mac qui s'y connecte via DHCP : et ça fonctionne sous OS 9 sans problème.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Plus haut, j'avais bien précisé que mon FAI (Alice) effectue les paramétrages à distance et ne t'autorise pas à les effectuer toi-même. Sur son site, la fiche Mac Os 9 n'existe pas, et celle de Mac X est vide.
Quand tu ouvres le navigateur par le classique 192.168.1.1, il te faut bien donner le nom de l'utilisateur et le mot de passe ? Alice ne les fournit pas à priori.
Si tu les obtiens, de toutes façons, le même FAI ne fournit pas les paramètres de connexion.

Par ailleurs, il me semble qu'un FAI peut brider son modem/routeur pour qu'il ne soit utilisable qu'avec certains systèmes. Quant aux mises à jour du firmwire du modem/routeur, je ne suis pas certain qu'elles soient possibles en système 9.

Ces remarques mises à part, je reconnais volontiers le bien fondé de ta démonstration 

Cordialement
JM



claude72 a dit:


> Pour configurer un modem/routeur, tu as besoin d'un navigateur internet... donc le système de l'ordinateur n'a pas d'importance.
> 
> (éventuellement tu peux avoir des soucis de compatibilité avec l'interface web du routeur si ton navigateur est trop ancien, et dans ce cas OS 9 pourra alors être une limitation pour trouver un navigateur plus récent compatible avec l'interface du routeur... mais à part ce problème indirect, il n'y a (à ma connaissance) pas de lien direct entre un modem-routeur et l'OS de l'ordinateur)
> 
> ...


----------



## claude72 (7 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Plus haut, j'avais bien précisé que mon FAI (Alice) effectue les paramétrages à distance et ne t'autorise pas à les effectuer toi-même. Sur son site, la fiche Mac Os 9 n'existe pas, et celle de Mac X est vide.


Moi je parle de modem-routeur "classique", sur une connexion classique... même si les "machin-box" sont souvent des modems-routeur, elles sont souvent bridées ou utilisées de façon bizarre et peu accessible à l'utilisateur par leur FAI... par exemple, chez Free, à une époque, il fallait aller sur le site de Free pour modifier la Free-box de modem simple (et donc utilisée avec PPPoE sur un seul ordinateur) en modem-routeur pour pouvoir y connecter plusieurs ordis avec adresses fournies via DHCP !!!





> Quand tu ouvres le navigateur par le classique 192.168.1.1, il te faut bien donner le nom de l'utilisateur et le mot de passe ? Alice ne les fournit pas à priori.
> Si tu les obtiens, de toutes façons, le même FAI ne fournit pas les paramètres de connexion.


(pas toujours : pour un SpeedTouch v5 c'est 10.0.0.138)

Oui, tu as raison, mais ce n'est pas un bridage hard ou soft du modem, c'est un "bridage" commercial volontaire du FAI : si Alice refuse de communiquer le nom de l'utilisateur et le mot de passe pour rentrer dans le modem, et refuse de communiquer les identifiants de connexion, c'est purement technico-commercial (probablement pour que personne ne "bidouille" dans les options de leur "box") et ça n'a rien a voir avec l'OS utilisés par l'ordinateur qui est branché sur la "box".





> Par ailleurs, il me semble qu'un FAI peut brider son modem/routeur pour qu'il ne soit utilisable qu'avec certains systèmes.


Dans la théorie ça doit bien être possible... mais quel intérêt ??? (à part emmerder les utilisateurs... et leur donner un bon motif pour résilier le contrat ???)


(PS : le Mac que j'utilise pour internet, et donc sur lequel j'ai rédigé ces messages est sous OS 9.22... connecté en Ethernet sur un modem/routeur/switch Wanadoo... mais je n'ai jamais essayé de faire une mise à jour de firmware du modem...)


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2008)

Il semblerait (au conditionnel, n'ayant pas da lice box sous la main) qu'on peut configurer la belle avec un navigateur.
Donc bien sûr en Os9. Voir les tutos de la fin, en fonction de la box :
http://forum-alice.info/forum/viewforum.php?id=28


----------



## rigolpazavexa (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir

je suis bien persuadé que l'on peut (sous certaines conditions) se connecter sous mac OS 9. Ce n'est pas moi qui ai dit le contraire, je ne vais donc pas reprendre.

Mais la question de départ, à laquelle il n'a pas été répondu, du moins directement, est celle de *shay*


> *macos9*
> Bonjour a tous
> SOS j ai un mac os 9 et impossible de connecter a internet via divers operateurs, tous me disent qu il faut minimum un os 10, questio naive.....peut on faire evoluer ca, cad passer se os 9 en os 10, et comment
> Merci bcp d avance



Si le peu de FAI qui restent lui disent tous "Non, ce n'est pas possible en 9", que fait-il ?

@+
JM


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2008)

Il faut relativiser : si sous OS 9 on a une carte Ethernet et que par cette carte on est relié à un routeur Ethernet compatible (genre 10/100 de chaque côté), il n'y a pas de raison que le réseau ne fonctionne pas.
Les opérateurs ne fournissent jamais de renseignements pour FreeBSD ou BeOS pourtant on peut parfaitement les utiliser 

Je suppose que la question porte plutôt sur la compatibilité de l'interface utilisateur avec les navigateurs disponibles sur la plateforme (ici OS 9). Pour le reste, c'est une question de flemme et d'incompétence de la part des FAI.


----------



## claude72 (9 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Si le peu de FAI qui restent lui disent tous "Non, ce n'est pas possible en 9", que fait-il ?


Il va chez Wanadoo : c'est possible en OS 9, j'en suis sûr, j'y suis et sous OS 9...

... et au pire, si la LiveBox refuse de se laisser configurer avec un vieux navigateur sous OS 9, il achète un SpeedTouch v5 d'occase... (à moins que Wanadoo en ait encore des neufs à vendre ???) : celui-là, je te *garantis* qu'il est configurable avec un vieux navigateur sous OS 9 (Netscape 7.02 et/ou iCab 2.99).
(je rappelle que son adresse est par défaut 10.0.0.138)

(mais bon, à partir du moment où tu as ton identifiant de connexion internet et ton mot de passe de connexion internet, il n'y a plus de problème : il suffit de trouver le modem-routeur qui se laisse configurer par un vieux navigateur sous OS 9 !)


----------



## rigolpazavexa (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

OK, je ne mets pas en doute, d'autant que je n'ai jamais été abonné chez wanadoo. Je me fiais uniquement aux propos de shay et rappelais qu'il n'avait pas eu de réponse claire, par moi y compris.
Mais comme je l'ai indiqué au départ, la solution semble-il, passe probablement par l'achat d'un modem-routeur.
A ce sujet, existe-il des modem routeur bi ou tripe play non propriétaire d'un F.A.I. Je n'en ai jamais trouvé, mais j'ai peut-être mal cherché.

Accéssoirement, je suis propriétaire d'une box club-internet . Comment la reconvertir en box Alice ?

Cordialement
JM



claude72 a dit:


> Il va chez Wanadoo : c'est possible en OS 9, j'en suis sûr, j'y suis et sous OS 9...
> 
> ... et au pire, si la LiveBox refuse de se laisser configurer avec un vieux navigateur sous OS 9, il achète un SpeedTouch v5 d'occase... (à moins que Wanadoo en ait encore des neufs à vendre ???) : celui-là, je te *garantis* qu'il est configurable avec un vieux navigateur sous OS 9 (Netscape 7.02 et/ou iCab 2.99).
> (je rappelle que son adresse est par défaut 10.0.0.138)
> ...


----------

